# Using GHRP-6 between AAS cycles



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Morning chaps,

I'm due to come off a test cycle in the coming weeks and quite like the idea of using GHRP-6 for 10-12 month until I start another AAS cycle. Anyone done this before? Any issues? Bad idea?

Ta


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

All depends what you want from it? Anti ageing/Injury repair, anabolic effects, or appetite increase?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Never come off so cant comment on that but i know many guys that have , and i also think its a great idea for staying a bit leaner keeping the feel good factor wile off cycle also for a boost wile training plus many more reasons .. so yep go for it

And if you can i would go for Ghrp-2 and CJC1295 w/o DAC is finances are ok for that as you will benefit more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the use of peptides like GHRP and GHRH gives the same effect off cycle as GH would as these peptide release your own natty GH, it is a good idea but if i was you i would get GHRP-2 and Mod GRF (no such thing as CJC anymore) through the week and have the weekends off just for a break......i would not use just a GHRP though knowing that the results are more than double with a GHRH/GHRP combined it would be foolish to do so.....


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the use of peptides like GHRP and GHRH gives the same effect off cycle as GH would as these peptide release your own natty GH, it is a good idea but if i was you i would get GHRP-2 and Mod GRF (no such thing as CJC anymore) through the week and have the weekends off just for a break......i would not use just a GHRP though knowing that the results are more than double with a GHRH/GHRP combined it would be foolish to do so.....


Why the preference of GHRP-2 over GHRP-6?


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

GHRP-6 will cause a greater rise in cortisol than -2.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exalta said:


> Why the preference of GHRP-2 over GHRP-6?


GHRP-2 does not have the same increased hunger side effect as GHRP-6 (at correct dose) it is true that GHRP-2 raises both cortisol and prolactin slightly more than GHRP-6 but this negative is outweighed by the bigger posative of a bigger GH pulse that is created by GHRP-2.....


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

If you are concerned about cortisol and prolactin issues then run Ipamorelin but this does have a smaller GH pulse


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Fantastic posts guys! Do you get the same appetite increase with the GHRP-2?

*oops just read above and apparently not*


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Why weekends off. Any real reason for it?


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

I have found peps a must have for between using AAS .adding new growth with out using test..

Daz


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

When would you start the peptites after cycle if on test?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rossi.s said:


> Why weekends off. Any real reason for it?


i like to give my pituarty a rest the weekend is an ideal time no other reason really....



hendrix said:


> When would you start the peptites after cycle if on test?


you can start them straight away it has no bearing to what steroid you are or have used as they release natural GH......


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Could you just jab ghrp 2 or 6 once a day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

willsy said:


> Could you just jab ghrp 2 or 6 once a day?


yes


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes


If you were going to do that every morning could you use 300mcg at once or whats the most you should use?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

willsy said:


> If you were going to do that every morning could you use 300mcg at once or whats the most you should use?


Saturation dose is roughly 100mcg, and I think I read somewhere jabbing more than that eg 300mcg will actually lower the gh pulse released?

Pscarb?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

thoon said:


> And if you can i would go for Ghrp-2 and CJC1295 w/o DAC is finances are ok for that as you will benefit more


This


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Saturation dose is roughly 100mcg, and I think I read somewhere jabbing more than that eg 300mcg will actually lower the gh pulse released?
> 
> Pscarb?


I read this on a forum also but i didnt know if it was bro science or actually correct mate.

What would be the benefits of running 100mcg ed? Would it be worth it do you think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> More than 100mcg to 150mcg of either the GHRH or GHRP will not show much of a benefit during one dosage (say in the morning, as the shot stimulates a somewhat immediate pulse by saturating receptors)...That is why many, myself included, dose it x3 daily, morning, PWO, and right before bed, at levels below 150mcg for each peptide (so, in my slin pin, I draw up 100mcg of CJC 1295 w/o DAC, and then draw up 150mcg of GHRP-2) during each administration...if I go over these amounts at each jabing, then its law of diminishing returns...so say at 100mcg of each, I get a theoretical 100%. Well, if I double that amount, to 200mcg each (so 400mcg in my slin pin), I do not get 200%, if that makes sense. It is more like 110% is all, for doubling your dose. And CJC 1295 w/o DAC typically only comes in 2mg vials, so if you do it @ 100mcg x3 daily for a week straight, one vial will last you a week...a vial of GHRP-2 comes in 5mg vials, so it lasts about 2.5 weeks...if you want to see the full benefit, need to run the peps for a bit, 4-6 months etc. So it can get costly to over-dose, especially as beyond the saturation dose you get minimal returns...


So how long have you been running it and what have you noticed so far? Ive never tried peptides before, just doing my research now. Wondering if i would be better on 4iu's of blue top hgh ed or using a combination of peptides...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

200mcg will give arround 27% increase in GH release over 100mcg of GHRP2

So twice the dose for around quarter more GH released


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> 200mcg will give arround 27% increase in GH release over 100mcg of GHRP2
> 
> So twice the dose for around quarter more GH released


this is correct.....so twice the dose does not give twice the effect although stacking GHRP 2 or 6 with GRF will give more than twice the result of either alone using the saturation dose (1mcg per kg)



C.Hill said:


> Saturation dose is roughly 100mcg, and I think I read somewhere jabbing more than that eg 300mcg will actually lower the gh pulse released?
> 
> Pscarb?


this is not true, studies have shown diminishing return the higher you use to a point of 400mcg (4 x saturation dose) where as no more benefit is seen..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to add you can benefit from once a day use (for me this should be done at bedtime) although more frequent shots yeild better results, in fact more frequent shots yeild better results then the same daily dose injected less frequently......


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not sure what site I grabbed thia from,but shows how 1mcg a kg compares to 10mcg a kg with GHRP2

Have run GHRp2 @ 1mg a day in 1 shot & it felt very much like running synthetic GH

Notice how the GH release goes over 5 hour mark for 10mcg a kg


----------

